# Help needed moving house



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Some moving advice is needed. Go to the bottom of the screen to see how you may help.

Credit to my mate Chris


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Brilliant


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Peter,

Is that your new timber frame house ?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Setanta

No mine will be single story my knees are not up to going upstairs.

As you are retired why not walk the beaches and make one from the driftwood. Result you get exercise and a free shed. Pity about the timespan but hey you have the rest of your lift to do the job.

Serious Have a great Christmas and a happy New Year

Peter


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

The same to you Peter. Happy christmas mate.


----------

